
World justice project's amazing visualization - mmrezaie
http://data.worldjusticeproject.org/
======
mmrezaie
I was just comparing different countries in middle east. Iran vs. Pakistan.
Iran is scoring higher but seems Iran's score is mostly because it is more
stable and it is more secure and less internal conflicts. On the other hand,
Pakistan's government is more Open, and it has more powerful military still
they have less security and higher internal conflict. How Turkey in the region
is changing is also interesting.

I wish this data had Saudi Arabia and Israel for the comparison of the region.

